# How Big Do Boers Get?



## kmarar (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a now 4 year old boer/alpine/Nubian wether weighing in at just over 200lbs. He has grown visibly since August. We expected him to stop growing about 2 years ago. We have never raised boer goats before and heard rumors that they continue to grow through out their entire lives. Is there any truth to this or is going to slow down now that he's reached the cusp of 200lbs? He was a meat project at the local fair when we bought him but now we use him for packing so bigger is better, I'm just wondering if he is going to get substantially bigger and we might need to enlarge housing or paddocks. I've seen photos of massive goats before and he's starting to get that size. He's mostly boer but looks more like a Nubian. Any information is helpful. Thank you


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Boer bucks and I am guessing wether, but we never had a wether live very long,can tip the scales at 300 pounds. Also I have never heard that a Boer grows though it whole life. If that was true, we would have some pretty tall goats.


----------



## kmarar (Oct 13, 2014)

It sounded like an urban legend but I know some animals like fish that do grow continuously throughout their lives. It probably is a good thing they stop eventually Hahaa
What age did your bucks reach the full 300 lbs?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Most of all of are bucks were about 300 when he got them. Right now i think we have a 200 buck thAt is about 11 months old, but he is big and was fed a lot. 5 pounds which equals about 10 pounds. I bet the reach about 300 by 2 years, but it all depends on how much grain the get, if they have big goats as parents or small.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I've heard boers can continue to grow until age 3-4 but can't really back that up. I definitely had a 3 year old doe grow last year. Maybe he is done now?

Post a photo if you can!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boers usually stop growing around 4 years max, but some stop sooner. depending on care provided as they grow.
By 4 years, they stop growing height and bone wise. But can gain weight, making them heavier, if feed and managed well.
That may be what you are seeing, now he is 4 years old.

Weight depends on each goat. But a healthy 300 plus lb buck is not unheard of. Weight can increase or decrease, due to breeding, worms or other issues to off season loafing. Keeping worms and cocci at bay will help growth potential.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well said Pam!


----------



## kmarar (Oct 13, 2014)

Here are some pictures from today (October 16th 2014) he wouldn't stack properly because he was interested in the camera but this should help give everyone a visual for how big he is.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He looks like a good weight for his size


----------



## kmarar (Oct 13, 2014)

Alright, thank you. We were worried he might be on the overweight side because he free ranges now and looks very wide compared to our smaller does. 


I do commissioned hand drawings of pets (especially goats!) check out my site kennamarar.wix.com/creativecommissions


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

kmarar said:


> Alright, thank you. We were worried he might be on the overweight side because he free ranges now and looks very wide compared to our smaller does.
> 
> I do commissioned hand drawings of pets (especially goats!) check out my site kennamarar.wix.com/creativecommissions


Wethers usually look a little fatter than does its from being neutered

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks good.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It's just because he doesn't the amount of hormones the does do. Wethers always look tubby when they get older. Rarely do they keep the same youthful physique a buck or doe will maintain. I think he's a good weight. 

Goats don't just keep growing... Some don't reach full maturity until 3 so it may seem like they never stop growing but they do.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I had a buck out of Texas that weighed in at 275-280 lbs. He was a love so it was managable. I have one now that is 240# and a bully. Personality definatly counts when you consider size and over all management.

Noticed that our bucks growth also depends on where they are in the pecking order & how many bucks are around. Any time I sell the top of the totem pole everyone gets a growth spurt.


----------

